
The Science Behind the Flamingo’s One-Legged Stance - dnetesn
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/05/24/science/flamingos-one-leg-stance-muscle.html?rref=collection%2Fsectioncollection%2Fscience&action=click&contentCollection=science&region=rank&module=package&version=highlights&contentPlacement=2&pgtype=sectionfront&_r=0
======
askvictor
Funny, I've just started noticing that I sometimes unconsciously stand
flamingo style when at my standing desk. No idea why.

~~~
eat_veggies
I do it to take the load off one leg when I'm standing for a long period of
time. Of course that means my other leg gets twice the load so I wind up
swapping legs pretty often.

------
kakaorka
I think this is a repost from a few days ago?

~~~
sohkamyung
Yes and no. The story about the flamingo's one-legged stance was posted twice
[1] [2], but it's not technically a repost as it was reported by The Atlantic
[1] and by the authors of the study [2], not the NYTimes.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14416521](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14416521)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14408786](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14408786)

